# Tutorial für Traktor DJ Studio



## Lynyrd (20. Juli 2003)

Hallo

Ich hab das Programm Traktor DJ Studio und kenne mich leider noch nicht so gut damit aus. Hat jemand von euch ein paar links (emule/web) von Tutorials (pdf/html/...) wie ich mit dem programm umgehe, bzw. um evtl einen kleinen ersten track zu erzeugen ...

Wär super wenn ihr da was hättet. Hab schon im weg gesucht aber leider nix gefunden ......

danke schonaml im vorraus!


----------



## AKM<2b> (28. Juli 2003)

erm ... du meinst die dj mixing software traktor dj studio ... ???
da wo man so zwei decks hat . und unten dran eine musikliste(datenbank) die man erstmal füllen muss. und dann per drag&drop die musikstücke in die decks lädt... dann aus start drückt er dir die bpm anzeigt. und du dann auf "sync" drückst und den crossfader bewegst ... da gibts nur eins probieren und ganz ganz viel üben .... 

2b


----------

